# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ατμοπλοΐα Γουδή [Goudes Steamship Co.]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Goudes Line (Ατμοπλοΐα Γουδή)_ was founded by _Dimitrios Goudes_ from Spetses in Piraeus in 1879. Goudes started by becoming a captain in various Spetsiot ships after he finished high school.

Its first passenger ship was the paddle wheel _Spetsai_ of 110 tons that was doing the Argosaronikos run (Aegina to Spetsai and further). This was the famous _Goudes duck (I papia tou Goudi)_.

Here is a list of the earliest *Goudes ships* in order of purchase:

1. _Spetsai_, a 110-ton ship
2. *Hellas*, a 173 tons ship
3._ Kriti_, a 287-ton ship
4. _Nauplion_, a 285-ton ship
5. _Mina_, a 61 tons ship
6. _Peloponnesos_
7. _Adriatikos_

Η *Ατμοπλοια Γουδη* ιδρυθηκε στον Πειραια το 1879 απο τον *Δημητριο Γουδη*,  ενα πασιγνωστο Σπετσιωτη ναυτικο. Ο Γουδης ξεκινησε την σταδιοδρομια  του σαν καπετανιος διαφορων πλοιων αφου τελειωσε το Γυμνασιο στις  Σπετσες.

Το πρωτο του πλοιο ηταν το *Σπετσαι* (110  τοννων) που εκανε την γραμμη Πειραιως− Αιγινης− Σπετσων και πολλες φορες  μεχρι το Ναυπλιο. Το πλοιο αυτο εγινε πασιγνωστο στν Ελληνικο χωρο με  το ονομα *η παπια του Γουδη.*

Τα βασικα επιβατηγα του Γουδη κατα σειραν αγορας ηταν:

*Σπετσαι*, 110 τοννοι
*Ελλας*, 173 τοννοι http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70090  και http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...39&postcount=5
*Κρητη*, 287 τοννοι http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69537 και   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...39&postcount=5
*Ναυπλιον*, 285 τοννοι http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70045 και   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...86&postcount=4
*Μινα*, 61 τοννοι
*Πελοποννησος * 272 τοννοι
*Αδριατικος * 1.003 τοννοι  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59894


Με τα κερδη απο την Ατμοπλοια του και αλλες εμπορικες εταιρειες αγορασε  μεγαλα κτηματα ανατολικως των Αμπελοκηπων στην Αθηνα. Αυτη η περιοχη  εγινε γνωστη στις αρχες του 20ο αιωνος ως το Γουδι.

Ο Γουδης πεθανε στις 16 Αυγουστου 1891. Τον επομενο χρονο, το _Ημερολογιο του Σκωκου_ εγραψε τα εξης για τον Γουδη
_Goudes_ passed away on August 17, 1891 and at that time (in his 1892 _Diary, Imerologion tou Skokou_) _Konstantinos Skokos_ himself wrote the following

Goudes1 1892.jpgGoudes2.jpgGoudes3,jpg.jpg

I must mention that _Dimitrios Goudes_ was the reason the area of Goudi is named in Athens. Here is a portion of a 2006 article from _Kathimerini_. http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...06/2006_187848



> «Eίναι οπωσδήποτε μια δικαίωση για μένα», λέει στην «K» η κ. Bασιλική Kαραγιάννη, μεταφράστρια στο επάγγελμα και μέλος της Eπιτροπής Aγώνα για το Mητροπολιτικό Πάρκο Γουδή. «Eψαξα πάρα πολύ. Πήγα παντού, σε βιβλιοθήκες, αρχεία, μίλησα με ιστοριοδίφες, απευθύνθηκα σε ειδικούς. Δεν μπορούσα να ακούω αυτό "του Γουδιού" ή "του Γουδίου". Tο όνομα προέρχεται από μεγάλη οικογένεια των Σπετσών, πολλά μέλη της οποίας διακρίθηκαν λόγω της μεγάλης προσφοράς τους στην Eλληνική Eπανάσταση. Σε αναγνώριση της προσφοράς τους η Πατρίδα τούς αντάμειψε με την παραχώρηση της έκτασης που φέρει το όνομά τους».
> Aπόγονος αυτής της οικογένειας, ο Δημήτριος Γουδής που γεννήθηκε στις Σπέτσες του 1824, υπήρξε ένας από τους σημαντικότερους παράγοντες της ελληνικής εμπορικής ναυτιλίας. Hταν δε ο πρώτος Eλληνας που έφερε ατμόπλοιο και πρωτοστάτησε για την επικράτηση της ατμήλατης ναυτιλίας σε ολόκληρη την Eλλάδα.
> «H έκταση που είχε παραχωρηθεί στην οικογένεια ήταν τεράστια. Kάλυπτε εκτός από του Γουδή και την περιοχή του Παπάγου και του Xολαργού», σημειώνει η κ. Kαραγιάννη. «Σιγά σιγά, χωρίστηκε σε δήμους και σήμερα η περιοχή Γουδή έχει έκταση 1,75 τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα. Aυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε την ιστορία μας». Tίτλοι κυριότητας δεν έχουν βρεθεί, ωστόσο εφημερίδες στις αρχές του αιώνα αναφέρουν την τοποθεσία με τη γραφή «Γουδή». Eίναι χαρακτηριστική η αναφορά στα αρχεία του νοσοκομείου Σωτηρία: «Mέχρι τον Mάιο του 1902, η Σοφία Σλήμαν και άλλες κυρίες προβαίνουν στη σύσταση φιλανθρωπικής εταιρείας για την αντιμετώπιση πολλών κοινωνικών προβλημάτων (π.χ. φυματίωση) και καταφέρνουν να αποσπάσουν από την I. Mονή Πετράκη δωρεά οικοπέδου 600 στρεμ. μακράν των Aθηνών B.A. της θέσεως Γουδή».

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The schedule of Goudes Line in the summer of 1886 was quite ambitious... It included routes to Volos, to Argosaronikos, to the proximate (only)  Ionian islands and ... the traditional route around Peloponissos. Remember, this was just 56 years from the full establishment of the Greek state and  just 31 years from the founding of teh first commercial Greek Line (Panhellenios).

For the benefit of the non-Greek speaking readers, this ad presents departures 
--- From Piraeus to Kalamaki (south side of the Corinth isthmus) and then from Corinth directly to Aegion (not Aegina as in the ad misprint), Patras, Kyllene, Zakynthos (Zante), Katakolon (for Olympia), Gytheion, Leonidion, Spetses, Hydra, Piraeus (every Monday at 7:00 pm). 
--- Also every Monday at 7:00 pm for Aegina, Poros, Hydra, Spetses, Helion (now Porto Heli), Astros and Nauplion. 
--- Every Tuesday at 7:00pm for Lavrion, Aliverion, Chalkis, Atalante, Stylis, Volos.
--- Every Wednesday at 7:00 pm for Aegina, Poros, Hydra, Spetses, Helion and Nauplion. 
--- Every Friday at 7:00 pm (what was it with 7:00 pm, unless they were waiting for people to finish their business in Athens?) for Hydra, Spetses, Leonidiond, Gytheion, Kalamai (Kalamata), Pylos, Marathos (Gargalianoi), Aghia Kyriaki (Filiatra), Katakolon, Zakynthos, Kyllene, Patras, Aegion, Corinth, Kalamakion and Piraeus. 
--- Also on Friday at 7:00 pm for Lavrion, Aliverion, Chalkis, Limne, Atalante, Stylis, Oreoi, Almyros (!), Volos.
--- Finally, on Saturday at 7:00 pm for Aegina, Poros, Hydra, Spetses, Helion and Nauplion.
NB: This was written by me first on February 26, 2009 in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=46905&page=3

Τα δρομολογια της *Ατμοπλοιας Γουδη* απο τα πρωτα χρονια της ζωης της ειναι πραγματι καταπληκτικα! Εδω πληρης διαφημηση του 1886!

Goudes Line 1886.jpg
Please read the last paragraph! It is exceptional!!!

One year later, in 1887 we find not only the schedules of _Goudes Line_ but also the prices!
 Και εδω, αντιστοχα δρομολογια το 1887!
Goudes Lines 1887j.jpgGoudes Lines 1887k.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Nicholas Peppas*  
> _Goudes Line (Ατμοπλοΐα Γουδή) was founded by Dimitrios Goudes from Spetses in Piraeus in 1879. Goudes started by becoming a captain in various Spetsiot ships after he finished high school. Here is a list of the earliest Goudes ships in order of purchase: Spetsai, a 110-ton ship; Hellas, a 173 tons ship; Kriti, a 287-ton ship; Nauplion, a 285-ton ship; Mina, a 61 tons ship; Peloponnesos; Adriatikos_


In 1892, Goudes Line started serving also Cyclades. Here is a description in the *1892 Baedeker.*
1892 Baedeker Goudes.jpg

In the _1893 Bickford-Smith_ travel guide, there is another interesting description of _Goudes Line_

Goudes0 Bickford.jpgGoudes1 Bickford.jpgGoudes2 Bickford.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> In the _1893 Bickford-Smith_ travel guide, there is another interesting description of _Goudes Line_
> Goudes1 Bickford.jpg


In this portion of the _1893 Bickford-Smith_ announcement is made of the flag ship _Nauplion_! This was a very nice and successful Greek passenger ship. She was built especially for Goudes (!) by H. M. NcIntyre Paisley in Hugh Scotland in 1882. She had 502 tons with a length of 56 m and a width of 8.1 m. Here service speed was 13.5 knots. See also http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...p.asp?id=13322

She served _Goudes_ very well for 35 years. After World War I , in 1917, she passed to the _Palios Line_. She transferred to _Yannoulatos' Ionian Line_ and in 1922 became the well known _Chrysallis_, about which more will be discussed in another site. In 1929 she transferred to the amalgamated company _Elliniki Aktoploia_. In 1934 (after 52 years of service) she was ready to be forced in retirement but was saved by _Yannoulatos_ and continued until March 1938 when she was scrapped at the advanced age of 56!

Here is the Miramar entry, very incomplete, very poor



> IDNo: 5616233 Year: 1882
> Name: NAUPLION Launch Date: 4.5.82
> Type: Passenger/cargo Date of completion: 
> Flag: GRC Keel: 
> Tons: 502 Link: 1580
> DWT: 0 Yard No: 87
> Length overall: Ship Design: 
> LPP: Country of build: 
> Beam: Builder: McIntyre, Hugh
> ...


Of the Goudes ships, I cannot identify any further _Spetsai_, the 110-ton ship.

The *Hellas*, listed originally as a 173-ton ship, turns out to be the following



> IDNo: 5611379 Year: 1868
> Name: HELLAS Launch Date: 15.2.68
> Type: Ferry Date of completion: 3.68
> Flag: Keel: 
> Tons: 170 Link: 1492
> DWT: Yard No: 227
> Length overall: Ship Design: 
> LPP: Country of build: GBR
> Beam: Builder: Palmers'
> ...


A glorious postcard of this ship is shown below.
Hellas Goudes.jpg

And here are the Palmers shipyards where she was built
Palmers .jpg

The _Crete_, originally listed as a 287-ton ship, is the following. She was a sister of _Nauplion_ and went also to _Yannoulatos_ on 1922, this one as _Kerkyra_. But she did not avoid the mandatory retirement in 1934!




> IDNo: 5616598 Year: 1881
> Name: CRETE Launch Date: 28.4.81
> Type: Passenger/cargo Date of completion: 
> Flag: GRC Keel: 
> Tons: 492 Link: 1580
> DWT: 0 Yard No: 73
> Length overall: Ship Design: 
> LPP: Country of build: GBR
> Beam: Builder: McIntyre, Hugh
> ...


Here is a poor quality photograph of _Crete_
Crete.jpg

The _Nauplion_, a 285-ton ship, is listed in the previous message.

I could not find anything about _Mina_, a 61 tons ship. There is only a _Mina_ built for Egypt, but I doubt if it is the same...




> IDNo: 5616804 Year: 1865
> Name: MINA Launch Date: 
> Type: Cargo ship Date of completion: 
> Flag: EGY Keel: 
> Tons: 240 Link: 1924
> DWT: 0 Yard No: 71
> Length overall: Ship Design: 
> LPP: Country of build: GBR
> Beam: Builder: Henderson Coulborn
> ...


I have no information about _Peloponissos_ but I do have a nice photograph.
Peloponissos.jpg

Finally, all I know about _Adriatikos_ is that _she was not_ the one described in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59894

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

More Goudes schedules on October 15, 1908 (left), December 17, 1908 (center) and May 14, 1909 (right)
19081015 Goudes.jpg19081217 Goudes.jpg19090514 Goudes.jpg

In 1909, Goudes Line started serving also Crete and Turkey/Bulgaria with stops in Consatntinople, Pyrgos and Varna. Here is the July 15, 1909 announcement
19090715 Goudes.jpg

All over Greece on March 21, 1910
19100421 Goudes.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διαφορα δρομολογια της *Ατμοπλοιας Γουδη* του 1908 μας δινουν μια ιδεα του πως ηταν η Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια λιγα χρονια προ του Πρωτου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου. Η Ελλας ηταν ακομη μικρη και οι βασικες γραμμες ηταν 
−−− Η γραμμη Κορινθιακου, νοτιων Ιονιων νησων, Ακαρνανιας και Αμβρακικου
−−− Η γραμμη Κερκυρας, Ιταλιας
−−− Η γραμμη Ευβοικου μεχρι τον Βολο
−−− Διαφορες γραμμες Ανατολικων και Δυτικων Κυκλαδων
−−− Η γραμμη Ανατολικης Λακωνιας και Κυθηρων
−−− Ο περιπλους της Πελοποννησου

Εδω παρουσιαζω τα ανοιξιατικα και καλοκαιρινα δρομολογια του Γουδη, στις *5 Μαρτιου, 23 Ιουνιου, 24 Ιουλιου* και *17 Αυγουστου*.  Προσεξτε ωρισμενα απο τα λιμανια οπου επιαναν αυτα τα πλοια! Αταλαντη, Αλμυρος (!), Εληα Επιδαυρου Λιμηρας (!), Αρεοπολις (Λιμενιον), Καρδαμυλη, Μεσσηνη (Νησι !), Μεσολογγι (που επιανε το πλοιο; ), Κυπαρισσια και Φιλιατρα!!!

19080305 Goudes.jpg19080623 Goudes.jpg19080724 Goudes.jpg19080817 Goudes.jpg

Ο χαρτης που ακολουθει (απο τον *Γερμανικο οδηγο Baedeker του 1908* που εχω στην συλλογη μου) δειχνει πολυ αδρα ποσο μικρη ηταν η Ελλας του 1908 και που εφθαναν τα συνορα μας. Μολις εξω απο την Αρτα, βορεια λιγο πιο πανω απο την Καλαμπακα, μετα λιγο νοτια απο την Ελασσονα, μεχρι την τοποθεσια Τσαγεζι (το σημερινο Στομιο). Οι Ιονιοι νησοι ηταν Ελληνικες, οπως και οι Κυκλαδες... Φυσικα ουτε η Κρητη ουτε η Μυτιληνη, η Σαμος και η Χιος ειχαν απελευθερωθει ακομη...  Και η Δωδεκανησος θα περιμενε αλλα σαραντα χρονια για να απελευθερωθει.

Passenger line map 1908.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω παρουσιαζω τα φθινοπωρινα και χειμωνιατικα δρομολογια της Ατμοπλοιας Γουδη, στις 23 Σεπτεμβριου, 2 Οκτωβριου και 17 Δεκεμβριου 1908

19080923 Goudes.jpg19081002 Goudis.jpg19081217 Goudes.jpg

Και εδω διαβαζουμε για την Ατμοπλοια Γουδη απο τον τουριστικο οδηγο Baedeker του 1908

Goudes Baedeker1 1908.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω τα δρομολογια της Ατμοπλοιας Γουδη, στις 14 Μαιου 1909, 15 Ιουλιου 1909, 5 Σεπτεμβριου 1909, 15 Οκτωβριου 1909 και 21 Απριλιου 1910

19090514 Goudes.jpg19090715 Goudes.jpg19090905 Goudes.jpg19091015 Goudes.jpg19100421 Goudes.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα δρομολογια της Ατμοπλοιας Γουδη, στις 20 Ιουνιου 1913, 23 Αυγουστου 1913 και 20 Αυγουστου 1915 μαζι με μια ωραια καρτ ποσταλ του _ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΥ


_19130620 Goudes.jpg19130823 Goudes.jpg


19150820 Adriatikos Goudes.jpg
Adriatikos.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Στο βιβλίο "_Από το Φάληρο στον Πειραιά_" του Γ.Φουστάνου εντόπισα και την παρακάτω φωτογραφία που δείχνει δυο πλοία του Γουδή (το μεσαίο και το δεξιά).
Παρατηρώντας το πλοίο στα δεξιά μπορεί κανείς να ξεχωρίσει και το προστατευτικό του τροχού του. Και επειδή άλλο τροχήλατο δεν είχε ο Γουδής, προέκυψε μια πρώτη φωτογραφία του ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ, το πρώτου πλοίου της εταιρίας.
Λόγο του παφλασμού που έκανε ο τροχός όταν γύριζε οι ταξιδιώτες της εποχής το αποκαλούσαν "η πάπια του Γουδή"  :Very Happy: 

goudi.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ο Δημήτρης Γουδής είχε γεννηθεί στις Σπέτσες το 1821 και μετά τις σπουδές του ταξίδεψε στα ιστιοφόρα του πατέρα του. Στη συνέχεια βρέθηκε στη Νάπολη όπου έκανε εμπόριο αλλά επέστρεψε για να ιδρύσει με τα χρήματα που είχε μαζέψει και με συγγενικά κεφάλαια την Ελληνική Ατμοπλοΐα Δ. Π. Γουδή. Η εταιρία του  Γουδή άντεξε και μετά το θάνατο του υπό τη διοίκηση του συνεργάτη του Γ. Λεωνίδα για να απορωφηθεί τελικά το 1916 από την Α.Ε.Ε. Θαλασσιών Επιχειρήσεων του Α. Παλιού. 

Να δούμε τα σινιάλα της εταιρίας 
4.jpg

και μερικές ανακοινώσεις δρομολογίων του 1892-93

goudi ad 10-92.jpg goudis 3-93.jpg

----------

